# Do bettas shed scales???



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

My DT male has what looks like a lose scale on his head right above his gill. I dont think its ich as it doesnt look like a salt crystal. I'm trying to get him to stay still to snap a photo but he is not being cooperative 

He ate normally this morning and he is not acting weird/eratic at all. Very normal. Also found normal poo in his tank this evening which I got out.

I did a 50% water change saturday morning (along with a gravel vaccum) and he is in a 5 gallon non-filtered tank. This evenings water test said small trace of ammonia (much under .25/ppm), no nitrite or nitrate.

Should I give him a water change and a shot of bettafix?? Or leave him be and see what develops??

TIA

George


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed that recently too..I thought it was the sign of something more to come, and in a few days..about a week it came back on it's own, he could of scraped it off, or maybe came off on it's own..I don't know that part of it, but hmm..it does happen, maybe with age..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

DO NOT use betta fix! It contains a tree oil that sometimes will damage their labyrinth organ and kill them. Dont use anything ending in -fix.

Sorry cant answer your questions just wanted to add that 

Oh, and also, your tank isn't cycled, so are you doing 100% water changes to rid of excess ammonia?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

best to leave it alone..for now..and keep watch..to see if anything else develops..keep water clean..and warm


----------



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I do 50% and 100% changes. Saturday was his 50% change. I also use poland spring with Stress Coat rather than tapwater.

I can give him a 100% water change tonight and see how it goes.

Thanks

George


----------



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

its definately a scale. as he turned around I noticed it flapped alittle and had an iradescent shimer to it...kinda like mother of pearl. He could be an older fish. I've had him for about 2.5 weeks now and he is such a joy to have around


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bettas shed scales, Lebron did a week ago and it's still not healed. :\


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Bettas shed scales, Lebron did a week ago and it's still not healed. :\


Yea, Lebron, Sammy did too, omg, I got so scared something was going on, all you could see is this beige little spot on his head,:shock: and a missing dark scale, It really scared me, but after a few days, I noticed it still but getting a little smaller, and darker, now it's completely healed over..whew..Hope Lebron's heals just as quick..;-) Is it an age related issue, do you know?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure... I just know Bettas shed scales time to time.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine has replaced his whole face. It started with one here and then and i was pointing the flashlight at him like crazy trying to understand weather he had ich or something else. Turns out he replaces scales and after awhile they get into their natural color. Nobody i know knows the reason for this though.


----------



## GFarra (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Steely my betta seems to be fine. In fact I cant even see the lose scale.

Appreciate all the help

George


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

You know recently i am contemplating the fact that it might have something to do with their diet.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

lol i noticed my guy had a scale sticking out from the side of his face today! funny that this post came about...good to know im not alone


----------

